# a very happy tegu



## ilovelizards (Sep 2, 2011)

lovein the new cage.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 2, 2011)

Does he have the whole room to his self there? Adorable tegu!


----------



## ilovelizards (Sep 2, 2011)

yes he dose


----------



## Gedy (Sep 3, 2011)

great enclosure ! I wish I could make that in my home.


----------



## ilovelizards (Sep 3, 2011)

Gedy said:


> great enclosure ! I wish I could make that in my home.



thanks


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 3, 2011)

that is awsome soo much space very nice


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Sep 3, 2011)

I would love it too. Sometimes I wish I lived somewhere warmer.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry if you answered this before, what are you using for uvb? Does he have access to unfiltered sunlight or is there a bulb lurking around somewhere? You did a great job, I am completely jealous that I can't do this for my tegus.


----------



## ilovelizards (Sep 3, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Sorry if you answered this before, what are you using for uvb? Does he have access to unfiltered sunlight or is there a bulb lurking around somewhere? You did a great job, I am completely jealous that I can't do this for my tegus.



Its a full room outdoor enclouser


----------

